# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Wurlmans workbook!

## Wurlman

Hey everyone I'm happy to say I've been doing this for about a year now. I've achieved aproxamently 10 lucids 2 of them finally becoming stabilized and had gotten to use some dream control. The past 3 weeks have been the hardest for me I finally took a vow to myself to quit smoking pot and sinthetic pot Inorder to achieve my personal goals of lucidity. I'm also gaining a better sense of a stable diet and excercize routin. I'm extremely excited to have found a group of experienced lucid dreamers to help me on this path. Thank you. I have hundereds of dreams on paper and in recordings but I never took the time to add them to this site upon reading what is asked of us students I will slowly add my lucids and lucids only. There is much I want to say but it's late and I want my rem lol so I will end with my dream signs 1. "being high" obviously becouse I just quit 2. "my car" 3. "building" I'm a carpenter and I do it in my sleep a lot lol. Well I hope that's a good start and I hope to hear from some of u vets! Thanks again

----------


## RareCola

Welcome to the class! It's great you're quitting smoking, definitely a dream killer. Diet and exercise should help a lot too!

Stay motivated, have patience and feel free to ask any questions you have. We'd love to hear about your experiences  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

I also offer congratulations on your decision to quit smoking, it will really help out with your efforts.

Speaking from experience, you should make an effort to record every dream in as much detail as you can. You need not post them here, but do make an effort to write down as much as possible. Paying attention to details and spending time with recalling your dreams when you wake can really take you a long way with achieving a lucid dream and maintaining control when they happen.

I will add an old saying: The more you put into this the more you get back. 

It's true!

Welcome to the class!

----------


## Wurlman

Thanks guys yea before I started smoking again I was up to recording 62 dreams a month I was very proud of this I'm excited to start workin with you! I'll record the dream I had last night on my lunch break. It's pretty violent as are most of my dreams but hopefully with a greater number of lucids I can change that violence!

----------


## Wurlman

I'll keep adding to my DJ the first lucid I had had been recorded now I'll post more at lunch then I'll start on the second lesson! I do a lot of RC through out the day weather being hand check nose pinch or just asking questions about my surroundings. I'm not sure how often I should put these in my workbook? Mabey I can just put the better one when I remember to reality check when Im frustrated nervouse or scared hope that's ok!

----------


## RareCola

> I'll keep adding to my DJ the first lucid I had had been recorded now I'll post more at lunch then I'll start on the second lesson! I do a lot of RC through out the day weather being hand check nose pinch or just asking questions about my surroundings. I'm not sure how often I should put these in my workbook? Mabey I can just put the better one when I remember to reality check when Im frustrated nervouse or scared hope that's ok!



Of course, just put whatever you feel you need to record! Remembering to reality check in intense situations is always a tough one, so recording those is a good idea to see what progress you make.

How is your general awareness? Reality checks are great, but I find it's not reality checks that make me have DILDs, it's awareness and then reality checks just back up the fact that I'm dreaming.

----------


## Wurlman

I've been practicing Ada but I found it gets easyer the more u practice but I have to honestly say its probably a total of only 15 min. A day. That's I huge goal of mine is to become a lot better at that I want to get a wrist band to remind me because it slips away so easily. Any tips or tricks to help with Ada?

----------


## Caenis

Hey Wurlman, welcome to the class!

You could use SAT instead if you want.  That's basically what you're using now anyway.  If you would like to try to use ADA more, then just slowly increase your times of being aware.  I often focus on physical sensations, and I find that helps me.  I can focus on typing a response to you while feeling the keys beneath my fingers, and pay attention to my breathing and blinking.  Then once in a while I'll pause and pay attention to everything else around me, background noise is also easy to pay attention to while focusing on something else.  Or I'll remind myself of what I'm doing and why.

I found it easier to pick one or two things to passively pay attention to, and focus on them a frequently.  Then expand into something else.  You could alternatively become more aware of your own thoughts or emotions, and just acknowledge them as much as possible.

It sounds like you'd be interested in reading some of the lessons in the dream yoga class.  I think they might be interesting reads for you too.

----------


## RareCola

Personally I wouldn't say ADA is the best method, it can get to a point where you just blend everything in together. SAT (Sporadic Awareness Technique) has always worked better for me. Details of this here: Puffin's DILD Guide - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

As for remembering to do awareness checks, the wristband is definitely a good one. You could also use association. Whenever you feel yourself focusing on something too much, remember to do awareness to get all your surroundings into perspective. It'll take time to build the association up but after a while any time you start focusing on one thing it should be a mental trigger to just do an awareness check. If you have trouble building up the association, you could put sticknotes with "remember to be aware" in places where you're frequently focused, for example your computer or workplace.

Of course you could use the association method with all kinds of things, even something simple like walking through a door, but I find that gets a bit overwhelming.

I'll also post this here, it's a quote from Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen Leberge. I posted it in someone else's workbook, but I feel you'll get benefit from it too. Of course you don't have to do the entire thing each time you do an awareness check, just focus on as much as you can, but it gives some great tips:

*Spoiler* for _EWOLD_: 







> *1.	Look*
> Become aware of what you see: notice the richly varied and vivid impressions—shapes, colors, movement, di- mensionality, the entire visible world.
> 
> *2.	Listen*
> Become aware of what you hear: register the various sounds taken in by your ears—a diverse range of inten- sities, pitches, and tonal qualities, perhaps including the commonplace miracle of speech or the wonder of music.
> 
> *3.	Feel*
> Become aware of what you touch: texture (smooth, rough, dry, sticky, or wet), weight (heavy, light, solid, or empty), pleasure, pain, heat and cold, and the rest. Also note how your body feels right now and compare that to the many other ways it feels at other times, tired or energetic, stiff or limber, painful or pleasant, and so on.
> 
> ...

----------


## Wurlman

Caenis and rare cola u guys r the best thank u so much for all the help! My surrounding friends just won't seem to get into dreaming as much as I want and I couldn't ask from u guys anything more so thank you I've started lesson two and I will keep in close contact!!!!!! ::lol::  by the way I've read dr Stephens book on lucid dreaming like a bible about three times now! I love that book!

----------


## Wurlman

I've chose both wbtb "because I have been using that mostly to induce a lucid and remember my dreams" also mild because when I had three lucid dreams in a row in three days I remember being very confident That i would become lucid after awaking from my alarm clock and laying my head back down.

----------


## RareCola

> I've chose both wbtb "because I have been using that mostly to induce a lucid and remember my dreams" also mild because when I had three lucid dreams in a row in three days I remember being very confident That i would become lucid after awaking from my alarm clock and laying my head back down.



As you're doing MILD, have you ever tried dream incubation?

----------


## Wurlman

If I understand right that's thinking of a dream that I was just in or want to revisit well I fall asleep reminding myself that I will b dreaming then yes but not often. Is this correct and should I do that more often?

----------


## RareCola

> If I understand right that's thinking of a dream that I was just in or want to revisit well I fall asleep reminding myself that I will b dreaming then yes but not often. Is this correct and should I do that more often?



Pretty much, you can think of a previous dream or just create a whole new dreamscape. I find dream incubation to be really useful for preparing the mind for MILDs, so you might want to give it a try.
Overall Dream Incubation Guide: http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/dream-...torial-130133/
You could also read my night-time routine guide which includes dream incubation: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/night-...cidity-132655/

----------


## Wurlman

I'll get to reading now! I think this is just what I need to increase my lucids greatly.

----------


## RareCola

> I'll get to reading now! I think this is just what I need to increase my lucids greatly.



It's great you're so enthusiastic! Please hold on to this throughout the process and you'll be getting frequent lucids in no time. Knowledge and practice are great but you won't get anywhere without sustained motivation, enthusiasm and patience. Sadly, these are precisely the things that most people are missing, but you don't seem to have this problem!

----------


## Wurlman

The one thing that was holding me back was the drugs and lack of knowledge I just caint understand why anyone would quit after the first lucid it's a whole new world to explore without pain or laws of physics! The help from everyone so far is unbelievable I couldn't ask for more! I'm off work now I have to go through my routine eat excercize and I'll b back on for more homework lol thanks again rarecola!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wurlman

I've read all the material that u gave me rarecola and it has defiantly helped me. Something huge I learned was confidence I started to tell my g/f that Im Pretty sure I was going to have a lucid then changed it to what will b my mantra and it's "I WILL have a lucid tonight" "I WILL have a lucid tonight""I WILL have a lucid tonight""I WILL have a lucid tonight""I WILL have a lucid tonight" I like the confidence it brings! Looks like I will have to go to bed 30 min earlier tonight time to clean up these thoughts!

----------


## Wurlman

I've added another storie to the DJ tomarrow I'll add a lucid from to tonight and in older lucid! Sweet dreams everyone

----------


## RareCola

> I've read all the material that u gave me rarecola and it has defiantly helped me. Something huge I learned was confidence I started to tell my g/f that Im Pretty sure I was going to have a lucid then changed it to what will b my mantra and it's "I WILL have a lucid tonight" "I WILL have a lucid tonight""I WILL have a lucid tonight""I WILL have a lucid tonight""I WILL have a lucid tonight" I like the confidence it brings! Looks like I will have to go to bed 30 min earlier tonight time to clean up these thoughts!



Confidence is great, but try not to get TOO caught up on it with your mantra. Your mantra should be something that sits in your mind, casually drifting about but never leaving your mind as you fall asleep. If it's too forceful it doesn't work as well. You could try repeating the "I WILL have a lucid tonight" during the day or just before you get into bed, while you're brushing the teeth, using the bathroom, whatever. Then your actual mantra as you're falling asleep could be something more relaxed like "The next time I'm dreaming, I will realise I'm dreaming." -- See the difference?

----------


## Wurlman

Ah I do understand now it would b a lot more relaxing as well instead of sounding forcefull.and telling myself I will have a lucid won't help me realize that I need to realize its a dream is this close to what I need to understand? I did realize I was dreaming but before I could calm myself because it was a zombie dream I pulled myself out it. Scared lol long day ahead of me hope to hear from ya! Zombie dream is in the DJ section!!

----------


## Wurlman

My average is two dreams a night even on the week days I work 10 hours a day so for lesson 2 it's going to b very hard to record 3 a night?!?!

----------


## Wurlman

The past two days have been exceptional for RC's a ruff estimate about 1 ever 30 mins or more I would consider it SAT. I'm so proud because I'm able to keep this same frequency at work. I love when I'm off work though when I go for a run I love examining the trees and feeling the wind it keeps my mind off the pain of running. I try to keep my mind soly on dreaming and whether I am or not. My subconscious is going to give in soon and except my new ways of thinking dry spell will b over soon! I WILL have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Wurlman

This wrist band really helps to remind me! My RC are great and now it's almost time for bedie bye. I'm happy to say I ran 2 miles today that's the furthest so far my next big goal will b 3 that might not sound like much to some but I haven't excercize in about a year not counting invective labor at work but after my run today I had such I heightened state of mind I had to do a RC! I love this life style now time for lucid dream........ What shale I do after stable? Taste something, finally try flight or mabey just ask a few questions and get acquainted with my inner self. Sweet dreams!

----------


## RareCola

It definitely seems like you're making progress! Congratulations on your 2 mile run too, the awareness while running sounds really exhilarating  ::D: 

How is your dream recall now? Remembering 3 dreams per night yet?

----------


## Wurlman

Cola Im so embarrassed i couldn't recall a dream this morning. The only thing I did differently is set my alarm for wbtb at 5 and 6 hours after I went to bed normally it's 4 and 5. I'm not sweating it though I have a 3 day weekend I expect to have a full report! Lol I'll keep uP on my rc's today and my Montra. Thanks for asking bro Im going to add another lucid for the DJ also have a good mornin! If ur eastern time lol

----------


## RareCola

> Cola Im so embarrassed i couldn't recall a dream this morning. The only thing I did differently is set my alarm for wbtb at 5 and 6 hours after I went to bed normally it's 4 and 5. I'm not sweating it though I have a 3 day weekend I expect to have a full report! Lol I'll keep uP on my rc's today and my Montra. Thanks for asking bro Im going to add another lucid for the DJ also have a good mornin! If ur eastern time lol



That's fine, we all have off days! Have you ever tried doing a WBTB without an alarm? Once you've recorded dreams for a while you should know your "prime time" for dream recall and lucidity, for my WBTB now I just let myself naturally wake up (with thanks to mantras and just general practice) and WBTB closest as I can to that "prime time". I definitely found it helped with my recall because you don't have that alarm shocking you awake and making you move, quite often instantly erasing all memory of your dreams.

----------


## Wurlman

> That's fine, we all have off days! Have you ever tried doing a WBTB without an alarm? Once you've recorded dreams for a while you should know your "prime time" for dream recall and lucidity, for my WBTB now I just let myself naturally wake up (with thanks to mantras and just general practice) and WBTB closest as I can to that "prime time". I definitely found it helped with my recall because you don't have that alarm shocking you awake and making you move, quite often instantly erasing all memory of your dreams.



 That's exactly what it is to it shocks me awake and I forget I always say to myself I know I just lost my dream and mostly when I do remember its from waking on my own ill try no alarm tonight and see what type of progress I can make no work tomarrow so hopefully I can get 3 or 4 dreams recorded! Thanks for the tip jason you've takin a lot of ur time out of the day to help me I'm great full for that!

----------


## Wurlman

Well this workbook the past few post r like confessionals lol I'm going to blame my g/f for the sake of saying I'm to embarrasst to take all the blame but I dibble dabbled into the beer last night "sad face" but I still recorded one dream "Smily face". This dream brought up a few questions I hope to get answered. The dream went something like this, I'll save details for dream journal. I was running from the cops because I shot a man. Well I was being chased I went everywhere to fInd a good spot to hide but I kept getting found finally I made it under a dock with wood surrounding me and though " well I just need to not think I will get thought because in a dream it's based on ur will" then this girl came out and we smiled at each other I started to wake up. ---question--- this is a noob question lol but I don't think I've felt sleep pralisis before I I'm almost sure my arm was asleep and I though to myself damn I have to move my arm this can't b good For it so I tossed around a bit and a few min later it felt all tingly again so I moved again. ??did I mistaken sp for my arm(s) being asleep? I do know one thing though I found my happy place it was so beautiful in the water in a inclosed barge with the water up to my waist and the boats rocking up and down ugh so peacefull! So any thoughts guys?

----------


## RareCola

Yea, I think your arm was just asleep  :tongue2:  It seems a lot of people make the same mistake.

----------


## Wurlman

Mabey that's why I woke up?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah I definitely wake up whenever my arm or leg falls asleep. So annoying.

Can't say it ever worked its way into a dream before.

----------


## Wurlman

Time 4 a lucid ill have a great storie for the dream journal tomarrow. 6 miles on the bike 2 running and about 1 reality check every 15 min. It's time to end this dry spell. My DR. call me a dream desipal today because I talk to everyone about I kinda like that title. Some people get so weirded out by it though I guess it's natural to b afraid of the unknown. Sweet dreams friends

----------


## Wurlman

. I pulled a noob mistake I forgot a dream because I said I would remember it instead of recording it then and there!!! Ugh lol. Quick question can I move on to lesson three? Im still having trouble recording 3 a night or should I wait to advance either way for me I'll will keep up on my workbook and dj.

----------


## Caenis

That's up to you, Wurlman.  If you feel you're ready for Lesson 3, then go for it!  The 3 dreams a night thing is only if you want the community hall points.  If you're satisfied with the amount of dreams you're having, then there's no need to recall three dreams each night.

I think most of us make that mistake every once in a while.  The dream is so vivid, so memorable, and we're so tired.  Once we fall asleep, whoops, the dream is gone.  No worries man, just don't make a habit of it!

----------


## Wurlman

Good call like I told blue ill try again this week I want them hall points not sure what there for but I wannem lol better luck on Monday but tonight it's time to kick that dry spell sweet dreams!

----------


## Wurlman

It's been a looooong time since I resolved a fight and a dream with calm words normally it turns into a sick and twisted cut sean of me either whooping some arse or killing the individual. I was very happy with my nl dream this morning. There was a crowd and dude made it clear he wanted to fight. I wait for just a moment and went almost at a fast pase in the crowd broke and I knew my facial expression was set to kill mode but when I seen him I put my hand just high enough up to we're he could see it and said were cool relax I don't like this one bit it makes my heart race and then explained why he had no reason to b angry. Then some other kid wrapped his hands around his friends throat and I gently touched his hand and said hey there is no need for this. I'm so happy I dident just murder everyone this is a great accomplishment for me. I'm so happy and it was one of the longest dreams I ever recorded lots of nakedness to lol

----------


## RareCola

> It's been a looooong time since I resolved a fight and a dream with calm words normally it turns into a sick and twisted cut sean of me either whooping some arse or killing the individual. I was very happy with my nl dream this morning. There was a crowd and dude made it clear he wanted to fight. I wait for just a moment and went almost at a fast pase in the crowd broke and I knew my facial expression was set to kill mode but when I seen him I put my hand just high enough up to we're he could see it and said were cool relax I don't like this one bit it makes my heart race and then explained why he had no reason to b angry. Then some other kid wrapped his hands around his friends throat and I gently touched his hand and said hey there is no need for this. I'm so happy I dident just murder everyone this is a great accomplishment for me. I'm so happy and it was one of the longest dreams I ever recorded lots of nakedness to lol



Haha, grats! Murderous rampages are quite disturbing. Now aim to record even more dreams that are longer than that one!

----------


## Wurlman

> Haha, grats! Murderous rampages are quite disturbing. Now aim to record even more dreams that are longer than that one!



What do u use to record pencil and paper? I've been using a recorder not sure what's better I just think its easyer it was in 8 min recording!

----------


## RareCola

> What do u use to record pencil and paper? I've been using a recorder not sure what's better I just think its easyer it was in 8 min recording!



Personally I prefer to have a nice journal to write my dreams in detail. I always find that when writing my dreams I can just let my subconscious take over and I remember more and more of the dream as I record. Quite often that I'm recording and fragments of other dreams come back too, sometimes building up into another full dream remembered.

It all depends what you're comfortable with and have time for though, you need to find what suits you. If you like voice recording, stick with that! It's a perfectly valid method. I would suggest to go through and write your dreams out on the computer or paper afterwards though, because it's much harder to go through listening to recordings to find your dream signs and such.

----------


## Mindraker

_I think the confidence makes a difference, you're right.  So, it makes a difference to say, "I will have a lucid dream tonight..." as opposed to "I hope I'll have a lucid dream tonight..."  But I wouldn't go so far as to get so worked up about it that you're frustrated if you don't succeed.  You will dream, that's a given, it's whether you are aware of it or not that's the factor._

----------


## Wurlman

> I think the confidence makes a difference, you're right.  So, it makes a difference to say, "I will have a lucid dream tonight..." as opposed to "I hope I'll have a lucid dream tonight..."  But I wouldn't go so far as to get so worked up about it that you're frustrated if you don't succeed.  You will dream, that's a given, it's whether you are aware of it or not that's the factor.



 Yup getting worked up only makes it harder! I'm going to have a lucid tonight though lol!

----------


## Wurlman

Well my goal for tomarrow is 15 in depth rc's and a lucid dream tonight. New list of dream signs *1. Water big body's of water generally 2. Luna pier were I grew up 3. Any type of physical or mental stress due to violence or threats*Sweet dreams ya'll!

----------


## Wurlman

I could sleep for a whole day I'm so tierd going to take a nap when I get home for sure nothing to record frOm last night. I think I'm going to have to start setting my wbtb alarms my internal clock just is not what it should b.

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Wurlman


Well my goal for tomarrow is 15 in depth rc's and a lucid dream tonight. New list of dream signs 1. Water big body's of water generally 2. Luna pier were I grew up 3. Any type of physical or mental stress due to violence or threatsSweet dreams ya'll!



Do you find the water scenes to be peaceful or is the water raging, like in a storm, a tsunami, or a whirlpool?If the water is peaceful, then it seems like a stark contrast to your stressful/fight/violence dreams.Do the water scenes occur before or after your violence scenes?  Is this on a regular basis?Why (or why not) would water be a peaceful thing in your dreams?_

----------


## Wurlman

I like the thought process u brought to this because I never though of it but it's always peacefull and yes it does seem like its the light from the darK dreams i have. great observation! I never though of that before! It seems that the water is always peacefull because 8 years of my growing up was on lake erie.

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Wurlman


I like the thought process u brought to this because I never though of it but it's always peacefull and yes it does seem like its the light from the darK dreams i have. great observation! I never though of that before! It seems that the water is always peacefull because 8 years of my growing up was on lake erie.



I think we often look back to our childhood with a sense of nostalgia.  Sure, we only remember the good, innocent times of childhood, but we don't remember the struggling of not having any freedoms, not being able to spend any of our own income, the conflicts with Mom and Dad?

I'm guilty of the same thing.  I look back to childhood as some sort of "crystal palace on the mountain" and I know my adult life can never achieve it.  Partly because I'm aware that we as adults are evil people._

----------


## Wurlman

Yes as a child there is a lot of innocence that has a great potential to b lost as we get older!! I was just talking to my girlfriend about that yesterday. I loved living with my grandparents in Luna pier though only good came from that. After that though I learned how to hate lol and now I'm in evil adult like u said lol it happens though!!

----------


## Mindraker

_Of course, your grandparents were completely perfect humans that made the best chocolate cake during the family reunion, and they always took your side, right?_

----------


## Wurlman

Lol more like cheese ball but yes grandma always had my back! So we're having a lucid tonight bud so we can share tomarrow!!! Sound good??

----------


## isthisit

> Hey everyone I'm happy to say I've been doing this for about a year now. I've achieved aproxamently 10 lucids 2 of them finally becoming stabilized and had gotten to use some dream control. The past 3 weeks have been the hardest for me I finally took a vow to myself to quit smoking pot and sinthetic pot Inorder to achieve my personal goals of lucidity. I'm also gaining a better sense of a stable diet and excercize routin. I'm extremely excited to have found a group of experienced lucid dreamers to help me on this path. Thank you. I have hundereds of dreams on paper and in recordings but I never took the time to add them to this site upon reading what is asked of us students I will slowly add my lucids and lucids only. There is much I want to say but it's late and I want my rem lol so I will end with my dream signs 1. "being high" obviously becouse I just quit 2. "my car" 3. "building" I'm a carpenter and I do it in my sleep a lot lol. Well I hope that's a good start and I hope to hear from some of u vets! Thanks again



hey, way to go man I quit smoking and since had my first LD! So its deffo the way to go. Keep it up

----------


## Wurlman

> hey, way to go man I quit smoking and since had my first LD! So its deffo the way to go. Keep it up



Hey thanks man yea smoking ruined all my progress in the passed year it's like I had to start over but I'm about to break my 2 month ld dry spell tonight! I'm glad to hear that u quit did u do it for lucid dreaming?

----------


## isthisit

> Hey thanks man yea smoking ruined all my progress in the passed year it's like I had to start over but I'm about to break my 2 month ld dry spell tonight! I'm glad to hear that u quit did u do it for lucid dreaming?



I did yeah, but the other benefits were in my mind too (health, money, etc) I'd tried a few times and failed, but after having my first LD its really inspired me to never smoke again! I found it easy to replace a smoke with something else, weather it was doodling in my book (which I do a lot) or eating / drinking. I did notice that if I told all my mates and family to be really angry at me if they caught me smoking, the one time I did ask for a cigarette I got shouted at and it stopped me from doing it!

----------


## Wurlman

Cool man I've also took uP running that might help u as well!! After the first week I started looking forward to my runs

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks so much Wurlman! Good luck as well! 

 ::banana::

----------


## RareCola

Hey Wurlman, have you ever thought of joining our chat classes on IRC?

----------


## Wurlman

Irc? I came into the chat room today but I do everything mobile and it's hard to fiddle with it on iPhone for some reason. Is it informative? I did a sweet RC today almost broke my arm to pat myself on the back lmao I was buying some ice cream from a dispenser it sucks the ice cream bar up and drops it down the shoot an I thought to myself what if it dosent suck it up hard enougft and I don't get my 1.50 ice cream and then it dident so I did a reality check because that's exactly how a dream works u think it an it happens so I just ha to tell u lmao

----------


## RareCola

> Irc? I came into the chat room today but I do everything mobile and it's hard to fiddle with it on iPhone for some reason. Is it informative? I did a sweet RC today almost broke my arm to pat myself on the back lmao I was buying some ice cream from a dispenser it sucks the ice cream bar up and drops it down the shoot an I thought to myself what if it dosent suck it up hard enougft and I don't get my 1.50 ice cream and then it dident so I did a reality check because that's exactly how a dream works u think it an it happens so I just ha to tell u lmao



IRC is the chat room. There's a thread for all the upcoming chat times, if you're ever on a computer during those times feel free to join the chat in the navigation and type "/j #DVA" to join the class. We basically just have a group discussion about our dreams, do Q&A, maybe a pop quiz and whatever else we feel the need to discuss  :smiley:  Tonight we were talking about dream cohesiveness and perception, lots of fun!

----------


## Wurlman

Thanks cola! I'll join tonight and just read mostly it is hard without a computer.

----------


## Wurlman

NOT COOL! Ok I'm not frustrated.......... Ok mabey a little but I only had to fragments last night and I went to bed early for the sake of not being able to remember my dreams yesterday either!! Somone help! Normally on a day like this I would just take a nap but working ten hour days by the time u get home I got about 4 hours to excercize eat and play with my boy! Need some pick me up modivation guys help!!!!!!!

----------


## Xanous

Maybe you are trying too hard? I know that hinders me. Dreaming is easy and natural. That can be easy to forget.

----------


## isthisit

> NOT COOL! Ok I'm not frustrated.......... Ok mabey a little but I only had to fragments last night and I went to bed early for the sake of not being able to remember my dreams yesterday either!! Somone help! Normally on a day like this I would just take a nap but working ten hour days by the time u get home I got about 4 hours to excercize eat and play with my boy! Need some pick me up modivation guys help!!!!!!!



Don't panic man! Sounds like you got a bit stressed. That's the worst for LDing! Try and relax, it will all fall into place, you don't need to force anything. If you need to focus on exercising, eating, your boy etc then you do that, but have fun at it and it will relax you. I had only a couple of dream fragments the other night, but then last night I remembered 7 really long dreams! So it will come, everyone has their dry spells.

Keep your chin up mate it will all be ok!

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww, that's alright! Try not to think about it too much, as that may only hinder you from what you want to happen. It happens to me all the time, especially since my school schedule is from 7 am to 6 pm, and by the time I get home I still have to do tons of homework and studying until midnight. 

Lately my recall has been crappy as well, but from my experience, I learned to just be patient, because the less frustrated you are, the calmer your subconscious will be, and the greater chance for you to remember your dreams and even have lucids! Also, don't worry too much about dry spells, they WILL be broken and it will all be worth the wait! (Hopefully haha)

Anyway, you can do it!  ::D:

----------


## Wurlman

Thanks guys and gales! I'm a lot more relaxed now than before I read all the positive reinforcements thank you! The last time I quit smoking pot  it was 2 or 3 weeks later I had a huge rebound an had 3 lucids in 3 days it was amazing! So I guess I wa just expecting it but I'll just relax like u guys sai an focuse on my rc's and SAT. Thanks again!

----------


## Wurlman

Hey i would like some good tutorials on SP or tips and tricks can I get some help please and thank you. What's ur fav. Tutorial? I have only exp. that a few times and would live to b able to do it on my own

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey, I hope this helps  ::D:  http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/compre...alysis-126975/

----------


## Wurlman

Sweet thanks!!!!!

----------


## Wurlman

I'm not 100% sure on this so let me know. So I got home today after a sweltering hot day at work and I had read the material above ^^ on sp and also looked up a few wild tec. I layed down on my couch were I had experienced sp on accident last week. As I let my body drift off in to max relax I let my mind wander a bit but focused on the sounds around me and brought my attention to knowing I was trying to ld. So get this within 15 min of laying down I started getting visuals. Knowing I was laying there I just let them come and go...... But then out of nowhere I had what I think was the very start of a dream! I started like I was watching judge judy lol there were to black lady's one I knew was goin to start bitching about the other and the next was sitting back waiting for her turn to show all the evidence she had to disprove the dumb lady my focus zoomed in on her portfolio and the she did this thing with her hands as of she was turning a page it sounded like a star wars light saber and her papers turned into a holographic computer very futuristic! I instantly said IM DREAMING!!!!!!!in my mind and snap back to the couch my eyes still closed I Tryed to go back to the "dream" but my heart was on overtime beating so fast! So why I'm not 100% sure on this is because could I have just still been hulucinating? I just happens so quick and I was more of the narrorator rather than 1st person what do u think and any more tips on sp and wild would b great thanks guys!!!!!! One other thing I wanted to add was I dident feel the full effects of sp as everyone explains it mabey I nodded off before I could not sure just need you guys to help determine that thanks again!

----------


## Xanous

Maybe you lost consciousness for a bit and didn't notice SP? Or maybe it was really intense hypnogogic imagery? Not sure if SP can be non-eventful. Also good idea as afternoon naps can give great lucids.

----------


## Wurlman

It was amazing only like 30 sec. Dream / hypnagogic i think I nodded off because I don't remember coming to that part at all it's like when I said IN DREAMING I had to recall what happend. But I'm happy I made it that far

----------


## Mindraker

_Judge Judy is like the *last* DC I would want in my dream._

----------


## Wurlman

> Judge Judy is like the *last* DC I would want in my dream.



Lmfao!!!!!!!! Hahaha she is hot though rofl

----------


## Caenis

That's really cool, Wurlman!  I'm also confused as to why you didn't experience any SP though.  SOUNDS like you were dreaming though.  So yes, Xanous' idea that you might have lost consciousness for a bit sounds about right.  Actually, my first LD I had shortly after I went to bed.  I was daydreaming, and then it was black for a moment, and then suddenly I was at a pool.  Loss of consciousness sounds about right, and that awareness you had before falling asleep remained with you while you were asleep.

I guess, anyway.  Congrats!  So you plan to try WILD regularly?  Good luck man, I'm sure you'll have many more successes!

----------


## Wurlman

> That's really cool, Wurlman!  I'm also confused as to why you didn't experience any SP though.  SOUNDS like you were dreaming though.  So yes, Xanous' idea that you might have lost consciousness for a bit sounds about right.  Actually, my first LD I had shortly after I went to bed.  I was daydreaming, and then it was black for a moment, and then suddenly I was at a pool.  Loss of consciousness sounds about right, and that awareness you had before falling asleep remained with you while you were asleep.
> 
> I guess, anyway.  Congrats!  So you plan to try WILD regularly?  Good luck man, I'm sure you'll have many more successes!



 Yea I plan on taking a short nap every day after work now and of course in the middle of the night but last night was not successfully I will keep trying but my naps after work attempts will b more achievable I'm sure I'm really happy though!

----------


## Wurlman

Well I almost ended the dry spell last night! I was head butting this guy for poking fun at my girlfriend for her age she looked sad so I headbutted him when I did it felt as if there was something holding me back. I've had this feeling during fights before so I questioned my reality when I did my hand looked normal. So I said wow I really thought this was a dream Tryed to headbutt again because I've always wanted to KO Somone by doing that. But again I was held back so I went back to what I know and punched him he was out cold and I carried on with my nonlucid dream. Either way im happy that I actually recored something and it was a long one to!! Not to mention I was do close to lucidity I'm now going to do three diff. RCs when I decide to preform 1 that way I really put some feeling into them I don't want that to happen again! Hope to hear ur thoughts on this!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey! I got your message on my wall. Sorry for the late reply, I was caught up in school stuff.

 But here's a compilation of links, I hope it helps!  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f144/usefu...2/#post1815629



ohhh, and also, thanks! I got these wings by achieving the Task of the Month. Here is a link if you're interested: http://www.dreamviews.com/f43/task-m...2012-a-132393/

----------


## Wurlman

Thank u so much!

----------


## paigeyemps

Sure thing  :wink2:

----------


## Wurlman

Noob mistakes no work today and I still told myself o that dream is not important to recored lmao now a swift kick in my ass would b nice! Also right after I woke up this mornin I decided no this one I'm recording I don't care how dumb it is and as I looked at my phone I had a text I read the text and poof the dream was lost forever lmao come on dave!!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

_/me kicks Wurlman's ass._

Well, hopefully something will spark the memory of your dream later on.  :smiley: 

_/me kicks it again for good measure._

----------


## Wurlman

Woot! Finally three dreams slowly but surly I'm working my way back up. I was watching green lantern last night for my second time. "great movie" and two of my dreams were about collecting and flying through Green light wave matieral in the movie it's "will" in my dream it was lucid stuff it dident trigger anything. I also read rarecolas totm in his DJ and set in alarm after 6 hours of sleep then pased around my living room and kitchen for 30 min and basically amagined that I was lucid and what I would do. My son started crying just as my HI kicked in so another shot on my side and then another on my stomach about 20 min intervals and nothing.  Still happy with my progress though 3 recorded dreams.

----------


## Wurlman

Yea I drank last night I'm going to take a nap and hopefully I can kill a dry spell! And possibly complete the totm on my first try lol all my friends have wings now but me lololol OATH: I David Wurlman herby takes a vow and will record all dreams no matter how big, small or tierd I am. amen? Lol

----------


## Xanous

> Yea I drank last night I'm going to take a nap and hopefully I can kill a dry spell! And possibly complete the totm on my first try lol all my friends have wings now but me lololol OATH: I David Wurlman herby takes a vow and will record all dreams no matter how big, small or tierd I am. amen? Lol



You crack me up dude. Its gonna happen.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hahaha you can do it!  ::D:  Go get those wings Wurlman! :3

----------


## Wurlman

Well it finally happen I broke the dry spell dident last long but it was a lucid so im happy!! I was sitting with my son on the chair he was asleep and as I dose off I did my mantra. Soon after I found myself working on a cardboard box about 5 foot from we're I sleep I was compelled to check on my son thaw when I realized I was dreaming. My vision was blurry and I did a hand RC for some reason my hand rc's just don't work anymore only this time I just shrugged it of and said I know I'm dreaming I don't need the RC. Vision still blurry and heart racing I Tryed to rub my hands but they wouldn't come togeather so I Tryed rubbing my fingers together I awoke in my chair still rubbing my fingers togeTher another thing I remember in the dream is when I looked at the chair I was sitting on it was levitating about 5" off the ground and my spare bedroom door was open. Like I said not long but I finally kicked that dry spell in its *** lol now a few more shortys and I'll b back to we're I had left off And I can appreciate some longer ones. Hum wonder what the next totm is????? I instantly thought about that when I became lucid btw I want them wings lol

----------


## Xanous

HA! Sweet dude. Thats a good start. I glad you did it!

----------


## RareCola

I'm proud of you! You'll be having more lucids in no time  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats!! That's really awesome news! One thing though, I know how you feel about shrugging RCs off when you know you're already dreaming. I've been through that plenty of times, and I think you should try to avoid shrugging them off if you can. You might get used to it, and you could miss doing RCs when you're non-lucid, and thus miss the chance of becoming lucid. I've also heard that in some cases, RCing can be used to stabilize the dream since it makes you more aware that it is indeed not reality, thus anchoring you to the dream. Or something like that.

Anyway, great job Wurlman!  :Rock out:

----------


## Wurlman

> Congrats!! That's really awesome news! One thing though, I know how you feel about shrugging RCs off when you know you're already dreaming. I've been through that plenty of times, and I think you should try to avoid shrugging them off if you can. You might get used to it, and you could miss doing RCs when you're non-lucid, and thus miss the chance of becoming lucid. I've also heard that in some cases, RCing can be used to stabilize the dream since it makes you more aware that it is indeed not reality, thus anchoring you to the dream. Or something like that.
> 
> Anyway, great job Wurlman!



 For some reason my heart races every time I do the hand RC and I wake up the two dreams I did have that lasted longer than normall I just knew I was lucid and I dident do an RC mabey just keep doing them in a dream and eventually I won't freak out????? 
Thank u so much for all it help live ur DJ Paigey

----------


## paigeyemps

Ah, probably! Ophelia told me she had those feelings about hand RCs before. Me too, I guess, especially in the first few weeks of my attempts. I could really feel the fingers go through my palms and see it pierce the flesh. It really freaked me out before, and I would wake up sometimes because of that. Perhaps doing it plenty of times would do the trick; if not, you can always find a different RC to suit you  :wink2:

----------


## paigeyemps

oh hey i think there's gonna be a class in an hour (on irc chat), if you wanna join  :wink2: 

edit: not sure though, there seem to be very few people online today

----------


## Wurlman

Thanks for the invite but I'm at work I wish I could thank u very much for letting me know!!

----------


## Wurlman

Ok I have a few ?s Do we get rem sleep when we take naps after we have been up for a long pierod of time? I get up at 530 and I was wondering if I come home and take a nap around 6 630ish if that's not worth it because I won't get ten sleep? Or I'm I misunderstanding something I may have read online? Thanks for the help I will b starting lesson 3 wen.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmmm not sure if you're referring to REM rebound or power napping? From what i understand, REM rebound is when you get longer and earlier REM cycles which happens when you've been up for a long time and your body tries to catch up on all the missed REM once you start sleeping again. Power napping is when you take like a 30 minute nap or something (after being up for a few hours), since the last 25 minutes or so are in REM, and REM is basically what "energizes us". Im not really sure though, i think i have to do some more research because im not quite familiar with these stuff. But here's a link i saw earlier, you can read the last part about the power napping thing. http://www.dreamviews.com/f33/rem-sl...ml#post1482408

----------


## Wurlman

Hum I'm wondering if I nap after being up for 11hours if I will have rem when I nap? I'll read that material

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I always have dreams, and sometimes awesome LDs during a nap. So go for it man!

----------


## Wurlman

Recorded 2 dreams last night. I switched everything up because I've been having a lot of trouble with recall so I set three alarms and focused all intention on remembering. I don't want to move on to lesson 3 intell I'm back up to 2 dreams a night. But I think last night starts my new recall era. I've also been listening to all of dr. Stephen laberges YouTube videos there is a series of 12 all about 10 min long. Very interesting if anyone has tips on better recall I would love a refresher

----------


## paigeyemps

Ohey, if you have a hard time remembering your dreams: If you know all/some of your dream signs, you can go through each one in your mind and think if they were in your dreams. That would be better than just laying there and trying to remember out of nothing at all :wink2:  Hope this helps.

----------


## Xanous

> Dr. Stephen laberges YouTube videos there is a series of 12 all about 10 min long.



Cool Ill have to check that out. The alarm clock think sound about right. Also you can try experimenting with caffeine. I don't know how it affects you but it helps me sometimes without being to awake. Then there's B vitamins but the make me have RLS.

----------


## Wurlman

I'm back in business I recorded another two dreams this morning and a fragment I also have been doing great on remembering to do rc's apon waking up! This weekend should be the ideal breeding ground for a lucid. I also have been doing a new RC trying to put my hand through a mirror! My Ada/sat has been amazing it's at least every 30 min I ask myself were I have been 5 min. Ago and question my reality. I should b ready for lesson three soon now!!

----------


## paigeyemps

That's great to hear, Wurlman! That's the spirit!  ::D: 

Wishing you the best of luck and plenty of lucids to come!

----------


## Wurlman

Well I have a quick question have u ever had the problem when trying to wild were u don't think u ever went to sleep? My girlfriend said that I was out like a rock when I told hear I couldn't fall asleep???? Damn another fails wild

----------


## paigeyemps

I guess so.. I've only attempted WILD a couple of times, I just got a successful one yesterday!  ::D:  
But yea, most times I try to WILD, it seems like I'm awake for a loooooooong time. But when I look at the time, I actually slept a long time already. Something like that. Maybe it's just your brain messing with you, since your mind is pretty much awake, and your body is still sleepy (and falls asleep even when your mind hasn't yet)  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

Wel I recorded 4 dreams or 2 an 2 short ones however u may look at it my recall is back completely and it's funny I set 4 alarms last night I I awoke 5 min. Before any of them went off. I'm excited to try a wild tonight. The dream I had last night is like many others I have had I will b talking to people about dreaming and sometimes talking about lucid dreaming but nothing gets triggered that mabey this is a dream. I know that has to mean I'm close!!! So I'm not frustrated I'm just happy my recall is back and I can move on to lesson three soon. Last night I was jumping off a building that was about 80 feet high into a puddle of water below lmao it was a crazy experience!!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Ahh nice!! I hope you get successful with your attempt!

----------


## Xanous

> I guess so.. I've only attempted WILD a couple of times, I just got a successful one yesterday!  
> But yea, most times I try to WILD, it seems like I'm awake for a loooooooong time. But when I look at the time, I actually slept a long time already. Something like that. Maybe it's just your brain messing with you, since your mind is pretty much awake, and your body is still sleepy (and falls asleep even when your mind hasn't yet)



Wait are you sugesting that when someone WILDs time is no what it seems? Like I dont know... maybe I feel like I wasted an hour just lying there when maybe I actually fell asleep for awhile or maybe not as much time passed as I thought? I never really thought about this. HA!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Wait are you sugesting that when someone WILDs time is no what it seems? Like I dont know... maybe I feel like I wasted an hour just lying there when maybe I actually fell asleep for awhile or maybe not as much time passed as I thought? I never really thought about this. HA!




Yep! That's exactly how I feel!  I'm not sure if everyone else feels the same way though. Also, isn't that true to dreams as well? You feel like you lived a lifetime of dreams, but it was just a few hours or minutes in reality  :wink2:

----------


## Wurlman

I feel like I'm laying there for an hour trying to wild but really I've been sleeping for about in hour and when I wake up I thought I was just laying there but my girlfriend said no u were passed out for at least in hour total time in my room was about 90 min. So I will try try again lol

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww thanks Wurlman, i'm glad to have you as a friend too :3

And never give up! vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv read my signature

----------


## Wurlman

Well I had 1 longer dream last night and 2 fragments but that's better than my dry spells! I got kissed on the lips by a girl I seen in my dreams yesterday. I wouldn't mind seeing her again lol mabey she can b my dream guide. Well the girlfriend has to work today so me and my boy get to take a nap around noon I had a lucid well I was nappin on that chair last week so hopefully I won't get to excited this time and wild myself into another lucid!!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Ahhh not too bad! Good job Wurlman  ::D: 

Keeping my fingers crossed :3

----------


## Xanous

Good luck on the WILD nap.

----------


## Wurlman

I attempted wild about in hour ago and now I have a few questions. This was my scound successful attempted I actually landed in the dream 3 diff. Times but each time I became to overwhelmed and my heart started racing I've been through this before and it all happens so fast I don't even have time to stabilize the dream. I'm happy about another successful wild and how well I'm getting at meditating. But is there any tips on trying to calm myself when I comes to being to excited. (longest lucid from today's nap/meditation) : I was in my sons room on my knees almost instantly realizing I was now dreaming because I knew I was sleeping in the spare room I made the mistake I always do I did a reality check it always excites me after looking at my hand I quickly pulled it away and looked at my girlfriend who was laying down on her side covered up I stared at her lips for a short time and then looked to my left were another person lay I woke up. Laying perfectly still I went back into another lucid dream and again being overwhelm by excitement I awake and again a therd time. Ugh lol I need a pep talk!

----------


## Xanous

I think you are doing really well with going back into the dream. That takes being calm. I think you are making great progress in a short amount of time.

But as to getting too excited, I had the same problem in the beginning (and sometimes still do). I would get way too excited and it would shorten my LDs. If I remember correctly I would always have to focus on an object and try to see more detail. That would sort of calm me down and take my mind off being excited while strengthening the dream. I think if you search you will find similar techniques.

 I think it will get better over time as the novelty wears off a bit and you become more used to being lucid. It did for me at least.

----------


## Wurlman

Woot! 4 vivid dreams and on a work night it took me about 5 to 8 min. To recored each on my phone so there very long I'm starting lesson three on my lunch break at work so excited I feel like I'm back to normall I will never smoke again! I would hate to ruin this progress. I've also takin another vow of sobriety as well. Now I do literally no drugs I was drinking about once a week obviously not a problem but I will miss it. I hope this helps on the road to lucidity as well wish me luck. My goal for the day is better Ada then I ever had before and to think about my 4 dreams I had! Good morning ya"ll

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh wow that is awesome Wurlman! Congrats on all your progress! You're doing really well  ::D: 

I also agree with Xanous about focusing on an object to help you calm down. Sometimes I also do calming mantras before bed, or relaxation techniques when I attempt WILD. It really helps me focus on myself. The technique I use is the shore/ocean thing where I imagine lying on the beach. Then I imagine an ocean wave reaching my feet area, then the waves keep coming, going higher and higher up my body. I also mentally say my mantras in time with each wave. This technique really helped me in my first WILD, I was a lot calmer when I noticed a bit of SP, and hallucinations.  ::D:  

You can try it out, and see if it works for you. Good luck and congrats again!  ::banana::

----------


## Killing

Whoa, awesome recall is awesome D:! Nice work  ::D:

----------


## Wurlman

Thanks guys 5 day weekend so it's time to get lucid!!!!!

----------


## Xanous

> Thanks guys 5 day weekend so it's time to get lucid!!!!!



Lucky!

----------


## Wurlman

Interesting dream.... I layed down for in afternoon wild with the help of my new found glory "guided relaxation" and I found myself in a dream were I had awoken up in the back yard of some random guys house I was meditating there and in my mind I though I always go back hear to meditate but when I awoke Krissie was here and said its time to go. So we left the nice grass I layed down on next to the swingset and walked out through the gate of in 8' privacy fence. I thought to myself if the guy asks u just tell him this is the only place that u can meditate. My old car was there and was parked in front of Krissie. As I hopped in my car the man was opening the garage to his house just then I felt in overwhelming sensation of sleepyness I awoke back in my bed with my 20 guided relaxation off I Tryed to deild but wasent tierd or comfortable any more. I thought this was a funny dream because I was dreaming about meditation and it was in some random guys back yard lol

----------


## Xanous

Very cool! So what guided relaxation are you using. I may give it a go. I have had much luck with those during use but it seems to help later. And meditation. I need to do that more. I have read that it really helps LD.

----------


## Wurlman

Ok I have in iPhone and I downloaded an app I believe was free it's called sleep stream it's a really cool app lots of stuff for background noise then inside the app they have a guided 20min relaxation download it's so amazing! I want to find more possibly on utube but there is nothing at barns and noble if u find anything good let me know but so far this is the best!!!!!

----------


## Xanous

Got it on the ipod.... sleepstream. Theres a free version and pro for $0.99.

----------


## Wurlman

Did u download the guided relaxation part? Do u love it??

----------


## paigeyemps

> Got it on the ipod.... sleepstream. Theres a free version and pro for $0.99.



hooray for jailbroken apple products!! hahahahahah  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

> Did u download the guided relaxation part? Do u love it??



 I haven't found the guided just binaural and ambient noise. I did try the space music and deep sleep. I felt all floaty but I couldn't sleep.





> hooray for jailbroken apple products!! hahahahahah



I neither confirm nor deny that I know anything about jailbreaking.

----------


## Wurlman

Lmao yea all the way on the right there is a download tab u should find it there

----------


## Xanous

Yeah I don't know if I want to spend the $0.99 lol

----------


## Wurlman

Well I went down for an afternoon wild "snap" and I felt my arms go numb and exp. a full body orgasm it felt great but went away I stayed calm. Calmer than last time but then I just layed there feeling totAly relaxed it was nice but again no SP no HI  and no sleep or dreams just a good body buzz I'm kind of frustrated an would like some advice please! I know every try is a step closer but damn I wish I could get a little something ya know! Also I found that once and awhile I would roll my eyes into the back of my head I would get another rush through my body anyone else do this? Please I need some incouragement I'm at a loss. I won't stop my will is to strong I've been working out taking b6 through supplements Tryed stoping yada yada yada lol today I cycled 7 mile then did laps in the pool ate an did my wild. Still couldn't pass out!!!! HELP!!!! Ok I'm done rambling.

----------


## isthisit

> Also I found that once and awhile I would roll my eyes into the back of my head I would get another rush through my body anyone else do this? Please .



Oh man, weird you said this I get EXACTLY the same thing, when WILDing as I get really relaxed I can roll my eyes right back, and I get that weird rush that feels like a transition into the dreamstate, but I never quite go into a dream. It feels like I'm right on the edge. If anyone else knows what this is / what to do please let me know!!!

----------


## Xanous

Are you sure that "rush" wasn't sp? Anyway nice snap. LOL. I tried to but got way too antsy. I just cycled 9 miles like just now. I may snap later but idk. Still feel really bored today. Anyway, the only thing _I_ can think of is that you were really close. Just don't get frustrated. I'm getting that way too.

And rolling your eyes back... That's what did it for me last time I WILD. I bounced back and forth several times until I started actually visualizing a dream. Almost like a day dream and it became more real. Maybe try that?

----------


## paigeyemps

Yea I think that might have been part of the SP. When I had my first WILD, I felt something similar. I tried not to focus on it, and somehow, a few seconds later, the dream started forming right before my eyes! It was incredible. It was also very hard for me to transition into the dream, it took a while to get myself "in" it. 

Next time it happens, try to just visualize what you wanna see maybe? If it doesn't work, try another approach. Sooner or later you'll find something that works well for you  :wink2:  Good luck!

----------


## Wurlman

Well I'm on the final lesson I've been doing pretty good with rc's it's been the last few days that I have cut back on them so I'm puttin the wrist band back on for a reminder. I hope to have a few lucids to prac. The stabilization tec. That I have learned over this pass year and the few new ones ophilablue has mentions as well. I really don't want my workbook to end its kinda sad I made a few friends! I'll have to find another lesson to cling onto I guess. ...... Ok ok enough depression talk lol. So I'm off to bed I will wake around 5 to wild an record sweet dreams ya"ll! ....... Note to self:"when lucid stay calm know u are in controll and rub hands togeather" I won't mess the next one up!

----------


## paigeyemps

Awwww you don't have to end your workbook yet!  :tongue2:  I think it would still be okay to keep putting your progress here  :wink2:  And great job! You are a very dedicated person.  :Rock out:

----------


## Wurlman

I just wish I had as much progress as u PAIGEY!!! All hail the wise one!!!! Lol

----------


## paigeyemps

Gaaaa! Lol, everyone is moving at their own paces. That's a good thing! Slowly but surely  :wink2:

----------


## Wurlman

Im doing well with my rc's. People were talking about zombies today and I was happy to remember a rc

----------


## paigeyemps

Exactly!  ::D:  Nothing to do before bedtime anyway, so might as well do MILD, at least it would increase our chances of becoming lucid  :wink2:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Wurlman how's the progress going?  ::D:

----------


## Wurlman

Well PAIGEY I'm getting frustrated. Ive been doing this for over a year now and only stopped for about 3 months and it seems as if my subconscious is a stubborn bastard. The few lucids I had sence I came back have been short lived and last night no recall wtf ugggggghhhh! I need to go for a run or a bike ride and do some meditation I have my son today his mama is at work so mabey around 5 I can do that but ya not happy with my progress I know a lot about ld"ing I've read a shit load of books chatted with a lot of people an have drowned myself in awareness. Mabey I'm trying to hard? Adk whatever!?!?!? Pity poor Wurlman pity

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Well PAIGEY I'm getting frustrated. Ive been doing this for over a year now and only stopped for about 3 months and it seems as if my subconscious is a stubborn bastard. The few lucids I had sence I came back have been short lived and last night no recall wtf ugggggghhhh! I need to go for a run or a bike ride and do some meditation I have my son today his mama is at work so mabey around 5 I can do that but ya not happy with my progress I know a lot about ld"ing I've read a shit load of books chatted with a lot of people an have drowned myself in awareness. Mabey I'm trying to hard? Adk whatever!?!?!? Pity poor Wurlman pity



We are kinda in the same boat.  Gotta keep on truckin' I guess.

----------


## RareCola

> Well PAIGEY I'm getting frustrated. Ive been doing this for over a year now and only stopped for about 3 months and it seems as if my subconscious is a stubborn bastard. The few lucids I had sence I came back have been short lived and last night no recall wtf ugggggghhhh! I need to go for a run or a bike ride and do some meditation I have my son today his mama is at work so mabey around 5 I can do that but ya not happy with my progress I know a lot about ld"ing I've read a shit load of books chatted with a lot of people an have drowned myself in awareness. Mabey I'm trying to hard? Adk whatever!?!?!? Pity poor Wurlman pity



You can definitely try too hard, maybe try relaxing a bit? You need to remember that after all, all you are doing is sleeping.

----------


## Xanous

> You can definitely try too hard, maybe try relaxing a bit? You need to remember that after all, all you are doing is sleeping.



I agree. I'm guilty of this too.

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww yea, take a nice break and relax. I'm sure you'll be up and running in no time!  ::D:  Dry spells tend to end with awesome dreams and lucids!  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

Ok I made out a list for a 3 month goal I made it short but I think short goals will work better for me
1. Become lucid 3 times 
2. No drinking or smoking
3. Recored at least 120 dreams 
4. Practice sat for at least 45min. A day
5. Run/bike at least 5 days a week
6. Must b in bed by 10pm
Lost a little modivation but not much now I'm back on the boat hitting it hard hope u guys r still with me!!!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Awwyeaaa those are awesome goals, Wurlman! And of course we're still with you! We'll be right here every step of the way.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Im with you...... I'll be watching..... Like a creeper..... from the shadows. 

 ::banana::

----------


## Wurlman

Lmfao xanous I love it!!!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Loooool just make sure to lock your windows and check your closet before bed, Wurlman. x)

----------


## Mindraker

_I like the 10 PM goal... it's pretty easy for me over here.  It's right after the #DVA chat with you guys, so I can just close up and go right to bed.  Good luck with the rest DD_

----------


## paigeyemps

Hahaha you can see what the oreo dance looks like, I posted a gif of it on here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/intro...8/#post1916329

Go ahead and post some dreams you'd like to share with the class!  :wink2:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Hahaha you can see what the oreo dance looks like, I posted a gif of it on here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f151/intro...8/#post1916329
> 
> Go ahead and post some dreams you'd like to share with the class!




Oh THAT's the Oreo dance lol.  That still scares me.

----------


## Wurlman

Shit is funny as hell

----------


## Wurlman

All I can do is explain my frustration from last night I was awoken from sleep three times last night out of a dream and couldn't remember even a fragment ugh. And then this mornin I decided that I would take a snap* but I couldn't fall asleep for the life of me. I hope the old saying is right u have to get worse before u can get better. But like dave the joker said were all on the same boat just gota keep on working on it

----------


## Xanous

Ah don't stress too much. Mine wasn't so hot last night either.





> snap



 ::roll::

----------


## paigeyemps

Awwwww

/me pats Wurlman on the back 

We all have those days  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

Finally a bad ass dream! No lucid but soon!

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh, what was it about?  ::D:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Congrats wurlman, a badass non-lucid is better than a lame ass lucid any day. And much better than not dreaming like I've been getting lately.

----------


## paigeyemps

> congrats wurlman, *a badass non-lucid is better than a lame ass lucid* any day. And much better than not dreaming like i've been getting lately.



totally! :d

----------


## Wurlman

Well my awareness has increased ten fold I've now surrounded myself with people to talk to about it this includes a few friends and I slowly eased my coworkers to sharing there dreams every morning I knew it would only take time. I started off subtle so I dident "scare" them off and now from time to time they ask me if I'm dreaming and I love it hahaha! And of course u guys r such a huge help I love this site! Thanks everyone for reading and responding!! So anyways back to awareness I do the rrc now and take my awareness into small spurts ex: in the car then well I build scaffold during video games and then well I fall asleep. Also biking and trips to places I will prepare my self by telling myself to not forget use this time to b aware! I know very soon this will pay off and I caint wait to share! Today I daydreamt that I was lucid in my car flying above the highway and I reached into my council to pull out the bottle of potion and drank it. I amagined it would make me more aware and smart like the movie limitless. Soon I will b lucid and stable!!!!!!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Well my awareness has increased ten fold I've now surrounded myself with people to talk to about it this includes a few friends and I slowly eased my coworkers to sharing there dreams every morning I knew it would only take time. I started off subtle so I dident "scare" them off and now from time to time they ask me if I'm dreaming and I love it hahaha! And of course u guys r such a huge help I love this site! Thanks everyone for reading and responding!! So anyways back to awareness I do the rrc now and take my awareness into small spurts ex: in the car then well I build scaffold during video games and then well I fall asleep. Also biking and trips to places I will prepare my self by telling myself to not forget use this time to b aware! I know very soon this will pay off and I caint wait to share! Today I daydreamt that I was lucid in my car flying above the highway and I reached into my council to pull out the bottle of potion and drank it. I amagined it would make me more aware and smart like the movie limitless. Soon I will b lucid and stable!!!!!!



The coworkers thing is great.  I wish I could go into work/school and have someone say "hey, how were you dreams last night".  I would do an RC, lol.

----------


## Xanous

Sounds about like what I have been doing with awareness. I don't know tho. Sometimes I feel I am over doing it. I wont want it to become a chore.

----------


## Wurlman

Yea good point making a chore is not cool I don't force myself though I just remind myself an let my mind do what it wants after that. I became inspired after reading ur trip to the grocery store with ur wify!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey there Wulrman, just dropping by, stalking and stuff. Hahaha

----------


## Wurlman

Lmao ur my favorite stalker PAIGEY!!

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Wurlman how are the dreams coming along?  :smiley: 


Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck.  ::banana::

----------


## Wurlman

Great idea PAIGEY I'll think of exactly what I want out of this month and record my goals!!! I'll post before bed

----------


## Wurlman

1. Wbtb at 330 am 6 days a week 
2. NO SMOKING POT <~ why so hard?
3. Finish reading sagouse's material on wild and prep
4. Continue great rrc during the day
5. Stay in good health 
6. 1 lucid dream! And better recall damn it!

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Great goals, good luck with them, especially 2,5, and 6.

----------


## Caenis

All right Wurlman, I've been stalking your workbook and your other posts, but I'm unfortunately still a little stumped as to what homework to give you.  So I'll try to make the first assignment pretty general:

I want you to incubate something.  Don't just think about it before bed, think about it occasionally during your day too.  Since you like bike riding, maybe imagine yourself bike riding and witnessing the beginnings of the zombie apocalypse.  =p  Just an idea, but it's got to be fun, and it has to appeal to you.

Choose what you want to incubate, and write down whatever you wind up incubating in your workbook.  You have until Saturday to complete this task.

I look forward to reading your results.   ::D:

----------


## Wurlman

Interesting so like a wbtb wild incubation?? Or just let it happen haven't ever done this before sounds cool! And yea riding my bike when a zombie apocalypse happens I could totAly do that.lol zombies r so freakin scary I told my self if I ever become lucid I want to shake a zombies hand so mabey I won't b so afraid of them lol

----------


## Xanous

Just fantasize what you want to dream about before bed. Or better yet watch seasons 1 and 2 of Walking Dead... my fav.




NOW SHAKE HANDS! :Eek:

----------


## Caenis

> Interesting so like a wbtb wild incubation?? Or just let it happen haven't ever done this before sounds cool! And yea riding my bike when a zombie apocalypse happens I could totAly do that.lol zombies r so freakin scary I told my self if I ever become lucid I want to shake a zombies hand so mabey I won't b so afraid of them lol



Haha, that's a clever way of making yourself less scared of zombies.  Have you ever watched Shawn of the Dead?  I think you'd appreciate that movie.

You could try a WBTB induction technique, sure, you could try Oreoboy's DDA technique too when you first fall asleep.  Ultimately, as Xanous said, fantasize or day dream about whatever you want to dream about.  Maybe sit down with your family one night and watch a nice zombie movie.  =p  Keep it on your mind.  The nice thing about incubating something is that there don't need to be any rules or guidelines to follow.  What it all comes down to is thinking about the dream you want to have, particularly at night.  And have fun with it!

----------


## Wurlman

Lmao thanks xanous that's kinda messed up Hahahhahaha. Ok I like the homework but I'm not sure I wanna dream about getting chased by a zombie time to face my fears I guess lol np I'm going to do a wbtb tonight and amagine that. And yea shawn of the dead is crazy funny but still scary lol. I had three dreams recorded last night woot woot recall is back. Pull ups with chuck Norris was interesting. I'm excited about tonight sweet dreams!!

----------


## Caenis

Haha, you don't have to dream about zombies man, that was just an idea.  I wasn't sure what to say, so I went with something that might be easy, use whatever you want.  I like Oreoboy's idea of incubating a RC or awareness too, so try to incorporate that as well if you want.

Glad that your recall is back.   ::D:   Fortunately that dry spell didn't last too long.

----------


## Xanous

> Lmao thanks xanous that's kinda messed up Hahahhahaha. Ok I like the homework but I'm not sure I wanna dream about getting chased by a zombie time to face my fears I guess lol np I'm going to do a wbtb tonight and amagine that. And yea shawn of the dead is crazy funny but still scary lol. I had three dreams recorded last night woot woot recall is back. Pull ups with chuck Norris was interesting. I'm excited about tonight sweet dreams!!



Was it too much?  I was just trying to shock it into your subconscious. lmao. sorry man.

----------


## Caenis

That homework assignment was a terrible idea.  *I* had a zombie dream last night.  Closest thing I've had to a nightmare in ages.  Though it was a really vivid dream, at least.  =|  Homework fail on my part.  Definitely don't dream about zombies.  Sorry man, I hope I didn't give you a nightmare too.

----------


## Wurlman

Lmao I don't care I'm going to do it! Zombies it is lmao!!!!!! After getting chased on my bike I will stop and comfront the zombie"s" that r chasing me and shake hands!!!!

----------


## Xanous

Wooowoooowooo do it!

----------


## Caenis

Haha, I admire your courage Wurlman.  I abandoned my loved ones in a zombie-infested city so I could run away faster.  =p  I'm a coward to the core.  Good luck, I hope you succeed!

----------


## paigeyemps

Lmfao that sounds awesome!!! Hahaha i wish I had more zombie dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

My recall is kicking ass 2 full dreams an 5 fragments!!! Zombie induction scared me to much last night to try lmao

----------


## Caenis

Haha, I'm glad that your recall is back now.  By the way, I know now that you use WBTB WILD.  Do you do anything when you first go to sleep at night?

----------


## Xanous

Good job dude. Keep it up!

----------


## Wurlman

> Haha, I'm glad that your recall is back now.  By the way, I know now that you use WBTB WILD.  Do you do anything when you first go to sleep at night?



Yes I do I absolutely have to conferm with myself that I will and want to remember my dreams and then I do a mantra as I drift off "I'm I dreaming" if I don't do this I have absolutely horrible recall what do u do?

----------


## Caenis

So long as I get enough sleep, my dream recall isn't too bad--though WBTB is most helpful with that too.  And the more I write down my dreams, the more I remember when I wake up.

Recently I've been using a mantra, but I just personalized it in hopes that it'll be more effective for me.  "See the light and colors.  See the dream."  Many of my dreams are dark or the scenes use primarily one color, so I'm hoping to make myself more aware of this in a mantra.  I figured since Sageous recommended a personalized mantra for WILD, it might be good to make a personalized one for M/DILD too.  Other nights I'll use Oreoboy's DDA in lieu of or in addition to the mantras.  I can't help but imagine/think about stuff while I'm drifting off anyway, so I might as well use it to my advantage.

----------


## Wurlman

Another failed RC last night lol I Tryed pushing my hand threw a window or in RC and it dident work. Still great recall though I think writing my daily highlights in my DJ really helps! With long term memory and dream recall my birthday is tomarrow woot drink feast but I'll stop about two hours before bed so I can still have good recall!

----------


## paigeyemps

That's great Wurlman!! And happy birthday!!!!  :Party:

----------


## Wurlman

Recall is really improving had some really cool dreams last night lost one dream for deild but I had to try it! So I'm up to three dreams if I keep this up for a week I'll have the 2 task for homework done "finally" lmao.thanks PAIGEY I'm gonna haves blast today!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Happy Birthday Wurlman!!

And good job on the recall! Maybe your subconscious will give you a lucid dream for your birthday tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

My g/f got me a new book "lucid dreams" by robert Waggoner only half way through the first chapter but so far so good. As for the recall I'm down to 1 dream a night but that's good for the lack of sleep I'm getting I'm hitting the sack early tonight and hopefully taking a nap lol

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww that's so sweet of her :3 good luck, hope you get some good dreams and lucids with your nap

----------


## Wurlman

Crazy stuff happened last night. I layed down for bedy bye well I was listing to my new laberge cd lotus induction tec. Guided relaxation. As I became very relaxed I realized this must b sleep paralysis I still felt like I could move but I wasent sure it was sp for sure, then for the first time I heard "the noise" it honestly freaked me the fudge out! I opened my eyes still laying very still I focused on laberge talk then I very clearly hear him say "now I want u to shut ur mouth" obviously I knew I wasent hearing what he really said and it must b part of my mind making this up but I scared me so I just jumped straight out of bed and did a hand RC. I was not dreaming. I turned the cd off and woke my girl up to tell her what I just experienced........ Please any thoughts? I know u caint mild when first going to bed but I was just wanted to "practice" and feel the vibrations I always can when I completely relax but wow what in experience I wonder what would have happen if I did freak out. Ps. The "noise" that I heard sounded like the fan that was on in my room but amplified very very loud in the ear that was down on the pillow. I need ur opinions guys!

----------


## Xanous

> As I became very relaxed I realized this must b sleep paralysis I still felt like I could move but I wasent sure it was sp for sure, then for the first time I heard "the noise"  Ps. The "noise" that I heard sounded like the fan that was on in my room but amplified very very loud in the ear that was down on the pillow. I need ur opinions guys!



I know that in SP I always "THINK" I can move very sluggishly. I later realize I never did. I have found this sensation to be useful. I just imagine my feet floating up and over and connecting to the floor and BAM I got a lucid FA! As for the noise you said it sounded like your fan in the wrong ear? Did you notice any physical sensations? 





> it honestly freaked me the fudge out! I opened my eyes still laying very still I focused on laberge talk then I very clearly hear him say "now I want u to shut ur mouth" obviously I knew I wasent hearing what he really said and it must b part of my mind making this up but I scared me so I just jumped straight out of bed and did a hand RC. I was not dreaming. I turned the cd off and woke my girl up to tell her what I just experienced........ Please any thoughts?



I can't do induction CD's or any kind of audio. I always wake up scared. Maybe it just takes getting used to? If you were in SP you are half dreaming anyway so chances are your mind translated his words the wrong way.




> I know u caint mild when first going to bed but I was just wanted to "practice" and feel the vibrations I always can when I completely relax but wow what in experience I wonder what would have happen if I did freak out.



You can MILD anytime...unless you ment WILD. I know that they say not to try WILD at the begining of bed but you technically can. You just won't have any quality dreams that you can work with. I have had some very interesting WILD like experiences at the begining but never really formed a dream. Mostly just high quality HI. I say that but I have also been awakened from some very intensely vivid dreams in less that the first hour of sleep. So I don't know. We are all different. I just keep it on the dl because I would rather not deal with any critism.  ::D: 

No matter what you have to remain CALM. I don't know how many times I ruined everything because I get excited. You almost have to detach yourself from your emotions. It can be tough I know.

But that's just my take on it maybe our more knowledgeable instructors can offer more than I just did.

----------


## Wurlman

Hey bro thanks for the help and yes it was wild that I was trying not mild sorry. I'll try the feet floating tec. U explained sounds simple enough

----------


## Xanous

Ur welcome I'm not sure I was very helpful lol.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Crazy stuff happened last night. I layed down for bedy bye well I was listing to my new laberge cd lotus induction tec. Guided relaxation. As I became very relaxed I realized this must b sleep paralysis I still felt like I could move but I wasent sure it was sp for sure, then for the first time I heard "the noise" it honestly freaked me the fudge out! I opened my eyes still laying very still I focused on laberge talk then I very clearly hear him say "now I want u to shut ur mouth" obviously I knew I wasent hearing what he really said and it must b part of my mind making this up but I scared me so I just jumped straight out of bed and did a hand RC. I was not dreaming. I turned the cd off and woke my girl up to tell her what I just experienced........ Please any thoughts? I know u caint mild when first going to bed but I was just wanted to "practice" and feel the vibrations I always can when I completely relax but wow what in experience I wonder what would have happen if I did freak out. Ps. The "noise" that I heard sounded like the fan that was on in my room but amplified very very loud in the ear that was down on the pillow. I need ur opinions guys!



Well, if LaBerge himself tells you to shut your mouth!  ::chuckle:: 

I'm just teasing. But seriously, I wonder what would happen if the next time you are in SP, and hearing strange things that you know aren't real, perhaps try to visualize a dream behind closed eyelids. Then once a scene of some type forms, open your eyes again and do a reality check. I don't have alot of experience with SP, but I do get the vibrations and hear strange sounds. And that is the technique I use when I'm in that phase.

----------


## Wurlman

Cool thanks for the help. I'll try that on my wbtb tonight! My recall has been getting bad but I hate to say why buy it's the pot. Back on the waggon here on Monday wish me luck!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good luck on your LDs AND getting back on the wagon  :smiley:

----------


## Wurlman

Ok I'm back on the boat again "Smily face" lol do I remembered to dream last night an I also remember reviewing them three times before I fell asleep. I had every intention of recording them to Lol I well I have a great feeling about becoming lucid this week. I started nights so that helps a lot with being able to not have any interruptions well asleep. Hope everyone I doing well tty soon guys!

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome back Wurlman!  ::D: 

Best of luck to you as always  ::happyme::

----------


## Wurlman

Well last night I heard the "noise" again. I caint seem to get passed it this time when I felt the sp a loud high pitched screech came into my right ear it freeked me out and I thought to myself that I wanted to move but the sp will prevent me but shortly after the noise stopped and I must have dozed off. No dreams to recored so I took a nap and had a crazy dream found a cool pistol and was awoken by my girl in mid car crash lol. How do I stay calm during this "noise" it's so scary some times??

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmm When I find myself hearing those auditory hallucinations, I try to morph them into something more pleasant, so I don't panic. Usually I hear loud scratching or banging noises, so I try to imagine changing them into marching band sounds, and for some reason, they turn into it.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> How do I stay calm during this "noise" it's so scary some times??



I feel ya bro. Don't know if this is helpful or not: (just the first dream)

Advanced Task! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wurlman

Thanks u two very helpfully indeed! I'm reading robert waggnors book it's is the best book I've read so far on lucid dreaming I highly recommend it!

----------


## Xanous

> Well last night I heard the "noise" again. I caint seem to get passed it this time when I felt the sp a loud high pitched screech came into my right ear it freeked me out and I thought to myself that I wanted to move but the sp will prevent me but shortly after the noise stopped and I must have dozed off. No dreams to recored so I took a nap and had a crazy dream found a cool pistol and was awoken by my girl in mid car crash lol. How do I stay calm during this "noise" it's so scary some times??



I think you will eventually get used to it. After a while it will not seem like such a big deal. Or maybe that's just me.

----------


## Wurlman

Finally had another lucid lasted about 5 seconds after I became lucid but the dreams I had were very long and the recall is getting longer

----------


## Xanous

> finally had another lucid lasted about 5 seconds after i became lucid but the dreams i had were very long and the recall is getting longer



yes! Progress!

----------


## Wurlman

Just a quick update. I've been working 70 hr. a week so not much time for anything. I have been still heading in the right path though. RC and rrc everyday only a total of 12 dreams this month recorded and about 30 fragments lol <-- a bit over exaggerating but GREAT NEWS 3 of the 12 dreams have been lucid each one a bit longer than the next! Also I have been reading the book my girl got me every night. This book is the best on lucids ever! It has a lot of very interesting ideas and beliefs on lucids. Thanks for reading! INTENT EXPECTATION and WILL. TTY soon guys!

----------


## Xanous

70hrs? That's gross.

Well I'm glad you are still making progress. I thought you had given up. I'm glad you didn't even with all that working!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Sorry to hear about the long hours but hey, great job with the lucids!  I guess that in spite of the long working hours you've still been able to get pretty good sleep to get these good results...?

I keep hearing good things about the Waggoner book.  Do you think it was this book in particular that got you lucid more frequently?  Or is it down to other changes that you have made?  Either way, congratulations!

----------


## Wurlman

I will never give up!! Lol anyways yes the long hours do suck but I try to stay focused. The Waggoner book I have to dedicate one of the three lucids. Chapter 10 I believe it was really influenced me and I though about it well I was dreaming. And yes I make sure I get at least 8 hours every night! Once I'm off this shutdown I'll be back on 40hrs. And hopefully back up to 60 a month!

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww way to go Wurlman! Kick those 70 hours' ass!  ::D: 

Heads up: It's almost October! I suggest making a new list of monthly goals you want to achieve, as well as reevaluate your DJ for possible new dream signs or any realizations  ::D:

----------


## Wurlman

Well I had another lucid this time I finally stayed calm and I had a false awakening realized then flash to another dream and lost it. Progress still. And yesterday I recorded more dreams then I ever have. I'm starting to be able to remember dream transitions from one to the other it's funny how u will b in a living room look at what's on t.v. Then suddenly zoom into the tv and carry out that as a whe new dream scape "might b a good way when lucid to teleport eh?" back to work lol tty guys soon

----------


## Xanous

> Well I had another lucid this time I finally stayed calm and I had a false awakening realized then flash to another dream and lost it. Progress still. And yesterday I recorded more dreams then I ever have. I'm starting to be able to remember dream transitions from one to the other it's funny how u will b in a living room look at what's on t.v. Then suddenly zoom into the tv and carry out that as a whe new dream scape "might b a good way when lucid to teleport eh?" back to work lol tty guys soon



Hey, long time no see! Very good progress Wurlman. Yes its good that you are noticing the dream transitions. And yes that is a really good way to teleport. Its great you are beginning to pick up on stuff like that. And the recall improvement.... sweet! You have come a long way and it's really awesome!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Well I had another lucid this time I finally stayed calm and I had a false awakening realized then flash to another dream and lost it. Progress still. And yesterday I recorded more dreams then I ever have. I'm starting to be able to remember dream transitions from one to the other it's funny how u will b in a living room look at what's on t.v. Then suddenly zoom into the tv and carry out that as a whe new dream scape "might b a good way when lucid to teleport eh?" back to work lol tty guys soon




NICELY DONE, WURLMAN! I've missed you:3

Congrats on the lucids, keep em coming!

----------


## Wurlman

Thanks PAIGEY! I caint Wait intell I'm off nights and back to a routine scedual I hope then my recall improves that much more.

----------


## Wurlman

A few more lucids sence last post. 1 more week on nights! Then back to a routin scedual I'm excited my recall should skyrocket. I found some of the best guided relaxation sound tracks on utube check out Jody whiteley she is amazing!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on the lucids!  So how do you fit the relaxation tracks into your nighttime routine?  Do you just fall asleep listening to them at night or during a WBTB?

----------


## Wurlman

1st day without weed 3 fragments 2end and 3erd night nothing to recored. It's horrible to see just a few post how far I came but gave it all up a second time for pot. Tonight will b tough 12 hours at work today so getting to bed on time will b unfortunate. My wbtb start tonight I'm also going to give myself a caffeine boost and some melatonin. It's not that I actually believe that it works but I try to buy into it for at least a placebo to help. My mane focus is recall only lucids r not in option now because I want all my focus into recall if it happens then more power to me. Glad to b back "don't judge me monkeys" love Wurlman

----------


## Wurlman

4 night 1 fragment and it had to b about work lmao small progress I do remember the last time I quit smoking it was 3 weeks into it I had a lucid a night for 3 nights. Something to look forward to

----------


## Xanous

The caffeine helps make you more aware. It's still up to you to be lucid. I think for me it just serves as a boost when I already have the fundamentals in place. If I slip on my basic practices, I fail reguardless of any aid. Just a thought.  :Cheeky: 

Glad to see you are back in the game. I really missed seeing you on here, man! You will be lucid in no time. It's like riding a bike.

----------


## Wurlman

5th and 6ths night same results not a thing to record. Tough but I'm in it to win it

----------


## Chimpertainment

A tip regarding weed usage...I smoke daily, and i recall more dreams than most. The reasoning being that I WBTB every night. Ive found that as long as I WBTB, all my dream stuff will be normal. That being said, not smoking does up awareness simply because being high is so relaxing. If you can practice ADA while high, that will also help dream recall/lucidity...

----------


## Xanous

> A tip regarding weed usage...I smoke daily, and i recall more dreams than most. The reasoning being that I WBTB every night. Ive found that as long as I WBTB, all my dream stuff will be normal. That being said, not smoking does up awareness simply because being high is so relaxing. If you can practice ADA while high, that will also help dream recall/lucidity...



I don't smoke but I love this reply. In regards to lucid dreaming I never take anything I am told as gospel but more as a suggestion. Everyone is different.

----------


## Xanous

Whatever happened to you? You had so much energy!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Whatever happened to you? You had so much energy!



I second this.

----------


## Wurlman

I still never stoped thinking about u guys:-) I'm back on dream views again yay! It's just so hard with work and two new kids lol but I have found a happy medium! I'm not sure how often I will b using my workbook more more watching and reading everyone else's post's MILD starts tonight for a month and I'm very excited for this because it has worked for me in the past a great deal tty soon DV"ers" lol ps: weed is a thing of the past as well so that helps alot!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I still never stoped thinking about u guys:-) I'm back on dream views again yay! It's just so hard with work and two new kids lol but I have found a happy medium! I'm not sure how often I will b using my workbook more more watching and reading everyone else's post's MILD starts tonight for a month and I'm very excited for this because it has worked for me in the past a great deal tty soon DV"ers" lol ps: weed is a thing of the past as well so that helps alot!



It's great to have you back, Wurlman!  I know how it is with small children, full-time job, etc.  It really can be tough.  But all you can do is, as you say, find a happy medium that lets you fit everything in without putting too much pressure on yourself.

I like the approach of sticking with a tech for a month and committing to giving it a nice, long fair trial.  You'll learn a lot doing this!

----------


## Wurlman

I've noticed from the time I listened to the q&a podcast that rather than doing RC I check constantly for anything in my world that might b odd or different then when I finally find anything that is odd I do in RC and imagin what I might do if I was dreaming and lucid :-). Doing this method made my awareness increase dramatically! I check about every 20min. Thx again for ur help canis!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I've noticed from the time I listened to the q&a podcast that rather than doing RC I check constantly for anything in my world that might b odd or different then when I finally find anything that is odd I do in RC and imagin what I might do if I was dreaming and lucid :-). Doing this method made my awareness increase dramatically! I check about every 20min. Thx again for ur help canis!



That's great, man, it sounds like you're doing it exactly right!  You are cultivating that habit of critically questioning your environment and taking nothing for granted.

Just getting the brain to engage in critical thinking during a dream is most of the battle!  By demanding proof from yourself that you're not dreaming, you are building precisely the mindset that flips the dreaming brain into lucidity.

Thanks for the reminder!  I want to have an LD-full weekend, so I'll be trying to do practices like this rest of the day too.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Wulrman so glad to hear from you again!

----------


## Wurlman

> Hey Wulrman so glad to hear from you again!



I'm happy to be back it was a long break but I won't do that again though I hate starting over lol. But latly things r getting better with lucidity good with dream recall and great with finding whats odd in my world to do RC's :-)

----------


## Wurlman

I get a little frustrated when I go from 2 to 3 dreams recorded a night to nothing but 1 dream recorded the past 3 nights and I'm on vacation so I have a the time to sleep In and remeber

----------


## Wurlman

::banana::  Huge success last night!!! 
I had 4 back 2 back WILDS it went like this.
WBTB at 245am stayed up for 10min. drank a cup of cold coffie then I layed there forever and just like all the other night I would get the "swallows" and the vibs would disappear. I read alot about ignoring it and just focused on "Jeff's" wild Tec. I read earlyer that day on his free fall how he lets his mind wonder and just sits back and watches his thoughts I did just that! Finally becoming uncofertable I rolled over onto my right side then I beautiful sceanery of high snow and pine trees my dog "oden" was getting pretty for from me exploring I was lucid and decided wistle with my fingers it was the loudest wistle I have ever done and the scean started to fade but my wistle carried on echoing as I faded in the darkness apon waking up I decided to relax and start another WILD as I watched my mind wonder again I found myself yet again lucid :-) i was walking into a gas station I walked up to the clerk and realized my shirt wasent on I felt like white trash and was afraid of being judged. When I looked back towards the clerk and he was gone i started fading to black again but I could still feel the floor beneath my feet and I could hear the door jingle as it opened i felt/heard two people walk in behind me feeling valnerable from the dark void I amagined myself as a cardboard cut out in a waving position so as they passed me they wouldent notice me lmao :-)...... I faded out of that dream and awoke in my bed. AGAIN I attempted another WILD this time it started out NL "WARNING A BIT SEXUAL BUT IT IS MY WORKBOOK SO HEAR IT GOES"...... I was working in a Walmart type store sitting at a desk in the middle of a isle way I had in understanding that there is a tube you can hook up this odd looking tube thats under the desk to ur penis and get a blow job from a worker girl in a different room i faded to black. It's hard to explain what happen next but basically I had a FA I was in my bed masterbating super fast I almost ejaculated when I kinda moaned out loud at this point I realized I was dreaming again and the sound from my moan echoed louder and louder also the darkness was replaced by in ever growing light. I stoped masterbating after realizing I was dreaming. I faded to black but this time instead of waking up I layed there in the void i felt the bed under me and questioned myself if I was still in a dream state. After a bit of time I decided to try and float up as I Tryed my body sort of slid slowly off the bed again I questioned if I was really falling off the bed but said no ur still LUCID AND DREAMING so I stayed relaxed and thought about the TOTM I told myself I need to hug somone and punch hittler in the face ..... As I was still what felt like half off my bed I also though about xanous a fellow LD"er" and how he felt somthing squishy that help pull him out of the void I felt nothing though. Just after that I could see just down the hall were my girlfriend was sitting up on the bed I said "babe I'm stuck in the void" and she replyed "try not smoking pot" I woke up after that......

----------


## paigeyemps

WURLMAN!!!! THAT'S GREAT  :Party: 

A huuuge congratulations! Just a tiny tiny detail I should say is that the part with the FA is not a WILD since in a WILD, you must've have a non-lucid moment between waking up and being lucid. The FA was the nonlucid bit, though you did get lucid shortly after. The other ones are still WILDs though, and no matter how you call em, they're lucids so that's all that counts! Great job at keeping calm too, and lol at the ending x) seems like you're one of those people who are prone to getting into the void. You could use that to your advantage, perhaps use it to teleport to a new dream scene. I'm very happy for you!

----------


## Xanous

Holy smokes dude! I'm so happy for you. That dream cracks me up too. I'm glad I'm not the only to dream crazy Sexual situations. 

Please check out my caffeine thread when you get a chance. I'll be adding a questionaire soon so keep that in mind 

 ::bowdown::  CAFFEINE!

----------


## Wurlman

> WURLMAN!!!! THAT'S GREAT 
> 
> A huuuge congratulations! Just a tiny tiny detail I should say is that the part with the FA is not a WILD since in a WILD, you must've have a non-lucid moment between waking up and being lucid. The FA was the nonlucid bit, though you did get lucid shortly after. The other ones are still WILDs though, and no matter how you call em, they're lucids so that's all that counts! Great job at keeping calm too, and lol at the ending x) seems like you're one of those people who are prone to getting into the void. You could use that to your advantage, perhaps use it to teleport to a new dream scene. I'm very happy for you!



Ahhh yes PAIGEY good eye on that one :-) I'm so happy right now I really think I found the best way for me to do it :-) basically when ur ready to give up roll over on my side and let the lucids begin :-) THANK YOU FOR ALL UR SUPPORT!!!!!

----------


## Wurlman

> Holy smokes dude! I'm so happy for you. That dream cracks me up too. I'm glad I'm not the only to dream crazy Sexual situations. 
> 
> Please check out my caffeine thread when you get a chance. I'll be adding a questionaire soon so keep that in mind 
> 
>  CAFFEINE!



THX MIKE!!!!! And of course I will! that caffeine trick and watching my thought and not giving up is what did it :-)

----------


## CanisLucidus

Amazing morning, Wurlman!!  I'm so glad that you've found something that works for you this well.  Pretty cool seeing what you're capable of isn't it?   ::content::  _Never forget it._

I was going to point you to the caffeine thread but Xanous beat me to it.   :smiley:   So I'll just add -- keep up the great work!

----------


## Wurlman

> Amazing morning, Wurlman!!  I'm so glad that you've found something that works for you this well.  Pretty cool seeing what you're capable of isn't it?   _Never forget it._
> 
> I was going to point you to the caffeine thread but Xanous beat me to it.    So I'll just add -- keep up the great work!



I was hoping to get a reply from u :-) thanks for the incouragement! I've been on a lucid high all day! I caint wait for tonight. One day I will be in the big leagues with the rest of my buddy's on dream views :-)

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I was hoping to get a reply from u :-) thanks for the incouragement! I've been on a lucid high all day! I caint wait for tonight. One day I will be in the big leagues with the rest of my buddy's on dream views :-)



Ahh, that lucid high!  I know exactly what you mean.  A great LD (or a _bigass series of LDs_ really stays with you.)  Enjoy it, man.  It gets kinda addictive.  When Xanous and I talk about getting the shakes after not LDing for a while, we're only 50% joking.  Maybe more like 25% joking.   ::lol:: 

You know what the big leagues looks like?  _Four lucid dreams in one morning_, that's what.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Wurlman

Lmao!!!!! THANKS AGAIN :-)

----------


## Wurlman

I STARTED THIS WORK BOOK ONE YEAR FROM TODAY WITH ONLY A 4 MONTH BREAK :-) i thought It dezerved all caps lol

----------


## paigeyemps

Lmao yes it deserves all cap  :tongue2:

----------

